# Una bella notizia



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Trans da adolescente, tra coming out e rischio suicidi: “Ma i genitori ora sono più vicini”

fonte: Il Fatto Quotidiano

Tre giorni prima di Capodanno una diciassettenne dell’Ohio, Leelah Alcorn, si è uccisa lasciandosi investire. Era nata maschio, si sentiva donna. Voleva operarsi e adeguare il corpo all’identità. I genitori non erano d’accordo. “A 14 anni – ha scritto nel biglietto d’addio – ho saputo cosa volesse dire essere transgender e piansi dalla felicità. Dopo 10 anni di confusione capii finalmente chi fossi. Ne parlai subito con mia madre, ma lei reagì molto male, dicendomi che era una fase, che non sarei mai stata una ragazza, che Dio non fa errori, che mi sbagliavo. Se state leggendo queste righe, voi genitori, per favore non parlate in questo modo ai vostri figli. Anche se siete cristiani o siete contro le persone transgender, non dite mai queste cose a qualcuno, soprattutto ai vostri ragazzi. Questo non farà altro che spingerli a odiare se stessi. È esattamente quello che è successo a me”.

Un trans su 2 tenta il suicidio negli Stati Uniti
Di Leelah negli Stati Uniti ce ne sono tante. Secondo uno studio pubblicato nel gennaio 2014 dall’Università della California, il 46 per cento degli uomini transessuali e il 42 per cento delle donne trans ha cercato di togliersi la vita almeno una volta. Il 45 per cento quando era molto giovane, tra i 18 e i 24 anni. Una cifra ben più alta dei tentativi di suicidi di gay, lesbiche e bisessuali, compresi tra il 10 e il 20 per cento. In un caso su 2 una persona transessuale tenta di togliersi la vita dopo aver fatto coming out. In quasi 6 casi su 10, la famiglia ha deciso di non parlarle più o di escluderla, il medico di non curarla. Più del 50 per cento di coloro che tentano il suicidio ha subito bullismo a scuola o minacce al lavoro. Il 69 per cento è stato cacciato di casa.

In Italia mancano dati esatti. Secondo l’ultimo rapporto Arcigay sull’omotransfobia, tra il 15 maggio 2013 e il 15 maggio 2014 sono stati 4 i suicidi e 2 i tentati suicidi, ma i dati comprendono gay, transessuali, lesbiche e bisessuali. “Sono cifre parziali, assolutamente arrotondate per difetto” fa sapere a ilfattoquotidiano.it Vincenzo Branà, che ha curato la relazione.

Il consultorio: “Sempre più genitori accompagnano i ragazzi”
“Il caso americano non mi stupisce. Diciamo che sono stati sciocchi i genitori. Non bisogna dimenticare che la prima parte della transizione è innanzitutto psicologica, è un percorso complesso” spiega Regina Satariano, transessuale “m to f”, imprenditrice e volto storico del movimento di integrazione transessuale. Ha fondato a Torre del Lago (in provincia di Lucca) un Consultorio transgenere, una delle eccellenze italiane quando si parla di “transizione”, cioè di cambiare sesso. “In questo momento abbiamo 5 minori dalla Toscana, da fuori anche di più. Seguiamo in modo gratuito le persone dall’inizio alla fine, grazie alle risorse regionali e al volontariato mio, degli psicologi e di altri. Quando un ragazzo arriva a 14-15 anni facciamo un percorso di conoscenza insieme agli psicologi, una fase molto delicata che varia da persona a persona. Dopo i 18 anni vengono operati all’ospedale Cisanello di Pisa, che per la Regione ha un costo minore. E sono seguiti dal punto di vista psicologico, endocrinologico, durante e dopo l’intervento, con il cambiamento anagrafico e quant’altro” racconta Regina.

Secondo la fondatrice del centro “ultimamente sta crescendo un fenomeno che non è così scontato: sono i genitori che accompagnano i figli. Le mamme e i papà si trovano di fronte a un problema che, se prima non vedevano o non volevano vedere, oggi affrontano in prima persona, cercando su internet e venendo col figlio al consultorio per capire in cosa consiste il percorso. Chiedono cosa possa essere utile per i ragazzi, come comportarsi. Stiamo seguendo minorenni da 13 anni in poi, ma la legge prevede che gli ormoni possano essere presi solo dai 18 anni, a un’età in cui sono consapevoli di quello che fanno. Ma il percorso psicologico parte anche prima”. E coinvolge pure i compagni di scuola. “Più volte ho incontrato insegnanti e alunni per spiegare il percorso che fa il loro compagno, che è un percorso personale che riguarda un suo bisogno. Così il ragazzo si sente più sicuro, ne parla in classe”.

Il legale: “La sterilizzazione non deve essere obbligatoria”
E i problemi sono anche pratici. Burocratici, innanzitutto. Per cambiare sesso sul documento d’identità in Italia si chiedono un intervento demolitivo dell’apparato riproduttore, cioè una sterilizzazione, e uno ricostruttivo. Ma la legge non chiede questo, secondo Rosario Porcelli, uno dei legali del Consultorio Transgenere. “Il problema – dice – è l’interpretazione da parte dei giudici. Il 95 per cento interpreta la legge come se fosse necessario l’intervento chirurgico per cambiare il nome sulla carta d’identità. Ma se la interpreti bene, non obbliga all’intervento chirurgico se non nel momento in cui dal punto di vista psicologico è necessario adeguare. Se io mi sento donna e non sto bene coi miei organi riproduttivi, ho proprio una repulsione, un odio nei confronti dei miei organi, che mi fa stare male, okay, va bene l’intervento chirurgico; ma quando non c’è nessun problema con i miei genitali allora in quel caso non è obbligatoria la castrazione”.

Stando così le cose, per il legale è una grande responsabilità autorizzare la transizione di persone molto giovani, perché gli si impedisce di diventare genitori naturali. “Quando arrivano i ragazzini io chiedo sempre una documentazione medica un po’ più corposa, perché il giudice ti autorizza a fare una cosa molto seria, che si chiama castrazione in realtà, perché poi non si possono più riprodurre. Un conto è se autorizzi una persona di 40 anni, un conto se autorizzi un ragazzino o una ragazzina di 21 o 23 anni. Un giudice è sempre un po’ meno propenso a concedere l’autorizzazione ai giovanissimi. Dipende sempre molto dalla sensibilità dei giudici, che cambiano anche a seconda del contesto geografico. Io al nord ho meno difficoltà”. Ma una sentenza recente del tribunale di Pisa potrebbe rivoluzionare tutto. “A gennaio 2015 un giudice giovanissimo ha concesso l’autorizzazione al cambiamento anagrafico nonostante non ci fosse stata la falloplastica. Sono molto contento di quest’orientamento. E potrà influenzare le sentenze future”.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

ma in teoria, da un punto di vista medico,
sarebbe possibile procedere al cambiamento di 
sesso già in età precoce?


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma in teoria, da un punto di vista medico,
> sarebbe possibile procedere al cambiamento di
> sesso già in età precoce?


Credo proprio di no. 
Si cresce fisicamente quindi immagino che il corpo si debba assestare e per quanto riguarda la parte burocratica i 18 anni credo siano un età accettabile.


----------



## Horny (3 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo proprio di no.
> Si cresce fisicamente quindi immagino che il corpo si debba assestare e per quanto riguarda la parte burocratica i 18 anni credo siano un età accettabile.


perché credo che la fase più delicata sia 
affrontare l'adolescenza con un corpo
a cui ci si sente estranei.


----------



## Tebe (3 Maggio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché credo che la fase più delicata sia
> affrontare l'adolescenza con un corpo
> a cui ci si sente estranei.


Si, ma nel adolescenza senti estraneo un po' tutto, quindi ritengo che sarebbe sbagliato intervenire quando si pensa tutto e il contrario di tutto.
Ben vengano i consultori dove possano andare molto presto e fare un percorso consapevole.
Con gente adatta che ti aiuta anche in quel tipo di crescita.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Maggio 2015)

Eh già. E son problemi! Poi mi si viene a dire che la differenza sessuale conta nulla.:condom:


----------



## Spot (3 Maggio 2015)

L'idea di un consultorio transgenere è bellissima.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh già. E son problemi! *Poi mi si viene a dire che la differenza sessuale conta nulla*.:condom:


chi è l'idiota che lo dice?


----------



## Spot (4 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chi è l'idiota che lo dice?


Ad esempio il movimento Queer. La confusione sull'argomento regna sovrana.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> chi è l'idiota che lo dice?


...beh, anche qui sul forum, non appena si osi dire che nascere maschio e femmina qualche diversità comporta, apriti cielo...


----------

